# Best Ever Canada Goose Spread on snow



## duckraider (Feb 18, 2011)

If geese could sit on water without wind, here on snow is how it would look. Open area in center is where they came in. See it at the following link 



 Pay attention to the sentries, birds at rest and standing silhouette's.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Wow!!! what am i suppose to get out of that?


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Ok...its a video of geese loafing. Whats the angle here?


----------



## makin it rain (Apr 2, 2009)

Fail!


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

Some avery lovers might argue that ffd's are more realistic then actual geese...and that there zink call sounds more realistic than a real goose honking...


----------



## Derek Lampert (Jul 8, 2009)

what the hell was that??


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD (Jan 22, 2010)

Umm that was a waste of a minute of my life. what the hell was i suppose to get out of that??? i set my decoys the way i see them in THE FIELD i'm hunting. not some birds from where the video was taken.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

> what the hell was that??


hahahah couldn't of said it better myself!!!! wow apparently we in N.Dak have never seen geese on snow before!?!?!


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

So wait...geese sit on SNOW??!! No way! :rollin: Couldn't even tell those were geese for the first minute or so of the video. Little dark blobs in a field of white. Does this mean I should put my decoys...on the ground now? :rollin:


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

I think I may have seen geese on the water before when there was no wind, so I think it can be done. But now after this pearl of wisdom I think I have to re-think my ENTIRE hunting philosophy. That vid changes EVERYTHING......


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

BigT said:


> I think I may have seen geese on the water before when there was no wind, so I think it can be done. But now after this pearl of wisdom I think I have to re-think my ENTIRE hunting philosophy. That vid changes EVERYTHING......


AWESOME.

Thanks for wasting some of my life, with the amazing video.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

Double rainbow all the way!


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Bucky Goldstein said:


> Double rainbow all the way!


  THAT WAS THE BEST POST...EVER!! :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: "And the best sarcastic post award goes to..." :rollin:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Bucky Goldstein said:


> Double rainbow all the way!


What does it mean!!!!!


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

That guy needs some horse tranquilizer!!! :withstupid:


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

After reading the posts I decided to actually watch the video, thinking I'd see something he was getting at. Nope! Nothing here! What the hell was that about? :huh:


----------



## bigbear13 (Sep 16, 2009)

I get it! I can't believe nobody else can see that, it's so obvious.....


----------



## INhonker1 (Feb 24, 2009)

The 3 "sentenials" downwind at 1:31 is natures way of wondering what the heck a guy in a blaze orange coat with his four way flashers on is doing videoing resting geese. uke:


----------



## okoutlaw (Dec 21, 2008)

wait a second here. so what am I supposed to do if there is no snow on the ground? I am so confused now


----------



## dpgunsmith (May 17, 2010)

okoutlaw said:


> wait a second here. so what am I supposed to do if there is no snow on the ground? I am so confused now


you cannot hunt canada geese without snow. if there is no snow you must wait.


----------



## okoutlaw (Dec 21, 2008)

dpgunsmith said:


> okoutlaw said:
> 
> 
> > wait a second here. so what am I supposed to do if there is no snow on the ground? I am so confused now
> ...


well I guess august is out of the question


----------



## duckraider (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Men?
How come I get compliments on other sites and you guys followed the leader that put this down just to dog me. 
I thought us sportsmen were supposed to stick together and this forum was to be fun.
Explain to your kids why you are bullying an old man. And then ya wonder why your kids bully.
If you don't like it just pass.
Still your friend in the out door world.
WillCFish


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

duckraider,
We're just wondering what it was that you were getting at. Nobody is bulling you just having a couple laughs. Don't let this post turn you off on Nodak there's a lot to learn here, a great group of guys and a boat load of knowledge to pass around. If my post was one that offended you then I must apologize, for that was not my intention.
Cut'em


----------



## duckraider (Feb 18, 2011)

Nobody in particular. Thanks for the consideration.
I like the Forum and read a lot of the posts.


----------



## duckduckgeese (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi Guys 
So funny my labrador dog would never do something like that , he's getting old now


----------



## Derek Lampert (Jul 8, 2009)

I just watched it for the 2nd time with half a jag on.....but still what the hell was that??


----------

